# Einbruch bei Fischfarm Schubert



## fischfarm-schubert (23. Aug. 2009)

Hallo

bei uns wurde eingebrochen, es wurden unter anderen etliche Pumpen und UVc gestohlen. Ich bitte um Eure Mithilfe. Vielleicht wird ja jemanden besonders günstig eine Pumpe oder UVC angeboten.

Es handelt sich um Pumpen der Marke Laguna Max-Flow  mit 3.500, 6.000, 7.000, 9.000., 11.000, 16.000 Liter die Stunde, außerdem einie UVC TMC 55Watt, und Jumbo UVC 75 Watt.

Für Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung der Täter führen, gibt es ne ordentliche Belohnung.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Einbruch bei Fischfarm Schubert*

Jepp,
machen wir


----------



## rut49 (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Einbruch bei Fischfarm Schubert*

Schubi, du kannst dich auf uns verlassen,
wir halten Augen und Ohren weit auf!

Sonnige Grüße   Regina


----------



## Reginsche (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Einbruch bei Fischfarm Schubert*

Das glaub ich ja nicht oder.

Überall wird eingebrochen und geklaut.

Werde auch mal die Augen mit offen halten.


----------



## Toddi (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Einbruch bei Fischfarm Schubert*

Na...wo die Sachen wohl auftauchen werden!!!
Ich Studiere dieses Auktionshaus täglich,bei Verdacht kommen Links über PN.
Der Babykoi-Vernatiker

Gruß
Toddi


----------



## Dodi (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Einbruch bei Fischfarm Schubert*

Hallo Schubi,

hoffentlich gab's wenigstens keinen Vandalismus! :beeten

Auch ich werde bei diesbezügl. Angeboten drauf achten.


----------

